# CUBE 2007 - Eurobike News



## Bonzai1982 (3. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

frisch von der Eurobike zurück, möchte ich hier die Gelegenheit dazu nutzen, sämtliche Neuheiten für das kommende Modelljahr 2007 bzgl. der wunderschönen Marke Cube, zusammen zu tragen und zu sammeln.

Als erstes einmal die Preisliste inkl. Ausstattungsvarianten für 2007:
http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/2476/mail0129xg3.jpg

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir:



























Weitere Bilder von der Eurobike gibt es selbstredend in meiner Galerie ... ich bin aber noch beim hochladen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (4. September 2006)

Also die neuen Farbvarianten gfall´n mir saugut, vor allem die Mischung weiß-neongrün beim Stereo & Fritzz...schade, das es dies bei meinem Stereo-Kauf
no net geben hat, sonst wär´s garantiert diese Kombination gword´n!
   
Cube hatte eh an Haufen Bikes zum Anschauen da, obwohl der Stand selbst
gar net so riesig war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. September 2006)

was istn das fuer eine gabel an dem stereo?


----------



## bernd e (4. September 2006)

Ich wuerd behaupten, da steht Minute drauf. Und die Bruecke ist auch hinten, von daher auf alle Faelle eine Manitou.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. September 2006)

Moin,

das Stereo kommt wahlweise mit der Minute Platinum, der Revelation U-Turn oder der Talas X.

Die neuen Farben sind wirklich sehr auffällig geworden. Die Farbkombination vom Fritzz sagt mir nicht ganz so zu. Einziges Manko finde ich ist, dass die graue Farbe nicht auch glatt aufgetragen wurde, wie die Graue, sondern eher rauh und Sandpapiermässig daher kommt.
Da fände ich das Grün Weiss vom Stereo um einiges besser....aber das ist natürlich wie immer Geschmacksache.

Riesen-Fehler Seitens Cube: Fritzz mit Fat Albert ... aber gegen die Macht der Bikebravo kommt wohl auch ein Grossunternehmen nicht an ....

Der Stand war über und über mit Bikes besetzt, wirklich der wahnsinn was Cube da an Material aufgefahren hat...

Alex


----------



## Cuberius (4. September 2006)

Einfach nur schön....

Das Fritzz gefällt mir besonders.


----------



## Bond007 (4. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Riesen-Fehler Seitens Cube: Fritzz mit Fat Albert ... aber gegen die Macht der Bikebravo kommt wohl auch ein Grossunternehmen nicht an ....



*WARUM* siehst Du dies als Fehler? Das Fritzz unterscheidet sich ja im
Gegensatz zum Stereo ausschließlich vom Federweg und einem etwas anders
gestalteten Rahmen...ich selbst find den Pneu auf´m Stereo astrein, da kommt
ma überall super durch.


----------



## Road Runner 101 (4. September 2006)

hi,
mich würde das neue ltd cc interessieren ( preis , farbe und ausstattung ).
hat da jemand infos?
reaction wäre auch interessant ( foto )?!

gruss dominik


----------



## Road Runner 101 (4. September 2006)

hi,
mich würde das neue ltd cc interessieren ( preis , farbe und ausstattung ).
hat da jemand infos?
reaction wäre auch interessant ( foto )?!

gruss dominik


----------



## chen-lee (4. September 2006)

Road Runner 101 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mich würde das neue ltd cc interessieren ( preis , farbe und ausstattung ).
> hat da jemand infos?
> reaction wäre auch interessant ( foto )?!
> ...



muss mal in den Fotos kramen. Soweit ich weiß gibts die LTD CC noch nicht am Anfang (sind ja auch nie in den Katalögen oder Webseiten vertreten). 

P.S. Du scheinst ein LTD CC oder ein Reaction zu suchen (Bikemarktanzeigen). Schau bei H&S da gibts das LTD CC 06 günstig; das Reaction 06 für 1250,- (wenn man nachfragt). Bitte beachte, dass die Geometrien aber anders sind (da sind die Angaben von H&S falsch, glaube ich)! 05 war es so (selbst nachgemessen).

Ansonsten: kam es Euch auch so vor, dass die 07er Rahmen der HT von Cube deutlich mehr gesloped sind?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. September 2006)

@Flo: Das Fritzz ist ein Freerider ... der Albert ist alles andere als ein Freeridereifen. Sicher ist der Reifen klasse, ich selbst fahre ihn im 2ten Jahr an meinem XC, aber an einem Bike wie dem Fritzz will ich nichts hören von wegen:"Reifen zu schwer", "Kurbel zu schwer", "Tretlager zu breit" .... "bauen wir es leicht weill Bike und MTB - Bravo es dem Markt so assoziieren)
Es ist ein Heiz und Spassgerät, keine CC-Feile. Dafür fahre ich dann ein leichtes und auf Uphilltauglichkeit ausgelegtes Bike.
Der Albert besitzt nicht die Pannensicherheit wie die Betty, oder erst recht nichtmal ansatzweise wie ein Maxxis Minion.
Ich will mich bei härteren Gangarten auf mein Bike verlassen können, bei der "ersten" Serie kann ich dies ohne Kompromisse ...

Preis- und Ausstattungsliste gibt es ganz oben in meinem ersten Post 

@Chen-Lee: "Gesloped" ? Sorry, habe gerade meinen Anglizismus-Deutsch / Deutsch-Anglizismus - Duden gerade nicht zur Hand ... Meinst du etwa farbenfroh und durchgeknallt??? Da stimme ich dir zu.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chen-lee (4. September 2006)

sorry für den Anglizismus - damit gemeint ist ein abfallendes Oberrohr - früher waren die noch horizontal nun fallen die immer mehr Richtung Sattel ab.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. September 2006)

Schau dir mal das Eurobike 2006 Cube - Video auf der Startseite an. Dort spricht Kai auch über die Neuerungen bzgl. Geometrie und einer damit verbundenen erhöhten Wendigkeit der Bikes auf dem Trail.
Ich halte das für eine positive Änderung, denn man will ja nicht nur leiden auf den Bikes, sondern auch seinen Spass haben 

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (4. September 2006)

Als Belohnung für meine Diplomarbeit wird es ein taufrisches Fritzz geben!!!    

Ich muss Bonzai zustimmen, glänzend und matt vetragen sich nicht so gut und  der Fat Albert, ein genialer Reifen, ich hab ihn auch an meiner Tourenkarre, ist ein wenig schwachbrüstig für den angepeilten Einsatzzweck. Als erster bisste eh nicht mit dem bike aufm Berg, da können die Reifen auch was schwerer sein, hauptsache man kanns bergab ordentlich fliegen lassen.


----------



## Bond007 (4. September 2006)

*@Alex:* Okay, verstehe deine Argumentation bezüglich der verbauten
Reifen und dem Unterschied zwischen beiden Bikes. Das Du dich auf ein Bike
aus der "1. Serie" verlassen kannst, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein -
ich selbst hab an meinem Stereo bis dato noch *nix* Negatives feststellen können, läuft anstandslos!


----------



## craigfab (5. September 2006)

... also mir gefallen die neuen Farben überhaupt nicht!:kotz:  Die sehen ja aus wie aus einem Baumarkt!  Nach 2 wochen hast dich dran satt gesehen!
Da find ichs schlicht (schwarz, silber... wie bisher) eindeutig besser!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. September 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Belohnung für meine Diplomarbeit wird es ein taufrisches Fritzz geben!!!
> 
> Ich muss Bonzai zustimmen, glänzend und matt vetragen sich nicht so gut und  der Fat Albert, ein genialer Reifen, ich hab ihn auch an meiner Tourenkarre, ist ein wenig schwachbrüstig für den angepeilten Einsatzzweck. Als erster bisste eh nicht mit dem bike aufm Berg, da können die Reifen auch was schwerer sein, hauptsache man kanns bergab ordentlich fliegen lassen.



Aber mal hallo ... da gönnt sich einer was ganz was feines.
In der aktuellen Farb- und Ausstattungsvariante?? Aber deinem Post entnehme ich das du eher zu der "guten, alten" Version greifen wirst ... brav  !!!
Dann schreib mal was anständiges zusammen, damit deine zukünftigen Arbeitgeber auch was zu belohnen haben ....

@Flo: Mein Reden ... bisher habe ich auch keinerlei Probleme ... nur Spass !!!!

@Craig: Was mir persönlich fehlt ist eine Alternative zu den angebotenen Farbvarianten. Da hätte man evtl. auch noch ein Fritzz in einer dezenteren Farbe rausbringen können, da wie du schon sagst, man sich an solch auffäligen Tönen sehr schnell sattsehen kann und sich dann nach ein paar Wochen fragt ... what the F*** habe ich mir da angetan ...

Apropos, laut Mitarbeiteraussage hat sich Cube ja auch von einigen Zulieferern (insbesondere dem der Umlenkhebel) getrennt .
Dann kann man ja damit rechnen das solche extremen Lieferverzögerungen nicht mehr vorkommen werden ..... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> laut Mitarbeiteraussage hat sich Cube ja auch von einigen Zulieferern (insbesondere dem der Umlenkhebel) getrennt .
> Dann kann man ja damit rechnen das solche extremen Lieferverzögerungen nicht mehr vorkommen werden .....


an ich weiss nicht. dann waeren's vielleicht 3 wochen weniger gewesen.....

noch ganz was anderes: war jemand bei dt? haett mich langsam mal interessiert, was das fuer laufraeder sind die mir
cube da fuer die warterei spendiert. auf der dt-page war gestern nix neues drauf.


----------



## 2wheels (5. September 2006)

hallo!

ich wollte einmal leise anfragen, ob irgendjemand bilder von den 2007er cube hardtails (elite/reaction) und den ams-fullys gemacht hat?

nachdem ich mir zu 99% 2 2007er cubes ( hardtail & fully   ) zulegen möchte, wäre es ganz toll, wenn ich jetzt schon einige bildchen zum anstarren   hätte!

grüße max.


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2006)

Wenn ich Cube wäre, würde ich mich gleich noch von den Lackierern trennen. Selten eine so schlechte Lackqualtität gesehen, wie auf der Eurobike! Wenn ich mir da andere Hersteller anschaue, ist dies keine gute Werbung. Da hätte ich größte Bedenken, mir so ein Bike zu kaufen.

Und zu den Farben sage ich mal nichts, dies ist und bleibt dem persönlichen Geschmack überlassen.......

FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. September 2006)

@Franz: Was für DT-Laufräder kriegst du denn spendiert? Will auch ....
Wir waren am DT-Stand, aber weltbewegend Neues gab es nicht. Doch, die DTHügi FR ist leise geworden.
Solltest du den DT EX5.1D + 340S Naben LRS spendiert bekommen ... ich kann ihn vollends empfehlen.

@Max: Leider habe ich nur das AMS mit 100mm Federweg fotografiert:








@Flo: Das timmt, das Stereo war derartig mies eloxiert/angepinselt, jeder halbwegs intelligente Schimpanse hätte das besser mit Fingerfarben hingekriegt.
Aber laut deren Aussage wird das korrigiert ... ich hoffe es für sie, denn nach dem ganzen Tamtam um die Lieferverzögerung sollte Cube eigentlich nur noch perfekte Produkte abliefern (wie bei meinem Bike  ), so allerdings wird keine gute Werbung gemacht.

Alex


----------



## 2wheels (5. September 2006)

Danke!


----------



## fatz (5. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> @Franz: Was für DT-Laufräder kriegst du denn spendiert? Will auch ....


wenn ich mich richtig erinnere heissen die xrc 180. keine ahnung was da verbaut ist.
du solltest von deinem dealer eigenlich auch so ein kaertchen von cube bekommen haben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233344&

servus,
franz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere heissen die xrc 180. keine ahnung was da verbaut ist.
> du solltest von deinem dealer eigenlich auch so ein kaertchen von cube bekommen haben.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233344&
> 
> ...



Ha, genau in dem Zeitraum war ich in Riva am Gardasee ... konnte also an der ganzen Geschichte garnicht teilnehmen.
Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich einiges von meinem Händler an meinem Bike (da ja Individuell) für weniger bis nichts gekriegt habe ... nunja.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (5. September 2006)

Diese *wirklich geile Lackierung vom AMS* hätt ich saugern an meinem Stereo gehabt - das titanium sieht zwar am Stereo auch super aus (hab bisher nur positive Kommentare geerntet!), aber der hier gezeigte
Braunton sticht noch viel besser hervor!  

Weil der *Franz* das Thema mit der Cube-Aktion wieder zur Sprache bringt - gibt´s denn hierzu schon nähere Info´s zum *neuen Laufradsatz*
von DT (Lieferzeit, Zustellung direkt von Cube an Euch oder zum Händler)?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere heissen die xrc 180. keine ahnung was da verbaut ist.
> du solltest von deinem dealer eigenlich auch so ein kaertchen von cube bekommen haben.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233344&
> 
> ...


Ein Qualitätsmerkmal eines guten Händlers:

- selbst wenn man im Urlaub ist und nichts von derartigen Aktionen mitkriegt, er regelt es für einen selbstständig und in vollem Kundeninteresse ... für mich wird es auch den LRS geben.

Zur Lieferzeit desselbigen konnte mir mein Händler jetzt keine Auskunft geben, aber er soll an den Händler geliefert werden, der die Prämien dann weitergibt ...

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (5. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Lieferzeit desselbigen konnte mir mein Händler jetzt keine Auskunft geben, aber er soll an den Händler geliefert werden, der die Prämien dann weitergibt ...
> Alex



Na dann werd ich wohl noch ein paar Wochen (bis Ende Sept./Anf. Oktober)
warten und danach mal meinen Händler drauf ansprechen...somit könnt ich dann den "Alten" Satz bei eBay für ein paar Euronen verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (6. September 2006)

Mich hat´s heut Mittag nochmals selbst interessiert und deshalb bei Cube-Deutschland angerufen - also die *Laufradsätze* werden voraussichtlich
im *Oktober/November ´06 DIREKT* an die Kunden ausgeliefert - zumindest teilte mir dies eine äußerst gut informierte Mitarbeiterin am Telefon
mit!


----------



## diewadebrennt (7. September 2006)

Ich fand den Stand von Cube auch nicht schlecht, aber die Beratung war eher schlecht, da war z.B. Canyon viel besser.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. September 2006)

Also bzgl. der Beratung kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Das was ich wissen wollte habe ich erfahren, der Kaffee war gut, Service auch ... passt!

Alex


----------



## Hemme (7. September 2006)

Hi,

gibt's auch ein Bild vom AMS 125? Kann überall nur das 100er finden.
Im Video kann man nicht sehr viel erkennen.


Weitere Bilder von CUBEs und anderen gibts auch noch hier:
http://www.bike2build.de/morepics/eurobike2006/index.html


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. September 2006)

Sorry, das AMS125 habe ich jetzt nicht fotografiert ...

Danke für die weiteren Bilder, die werde ich mir gleich mal zu Gemüte führen.

Alex


----------



## ibislover (8. September 2006)

noch ein paar bilder bei denen die farbe besser zu geltung kommt.
das grau des fritzz kommt gut, aber das leuchtgelb... ich weiß nicht.



























cheers,
phil


----------



## Cuberius (8. September 2006)

Bei der Nahaufnahme vom Fritzz sieht man richtig die "Schmiergelpapier-Optik".Das sollte aber echt noch verbessert werden.


----------



## ibislover (8. September 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Nahaufnahme vom Fritzz sieht man richtig die "Schmiergelpapier-Optik".Das sollte aber echt noch verbessert werden.


das täuscht ein wenig. das eloxal reflektiert die lichstrahlen. ist bei meinem enduro auch so. am anfang ist es rauher, aber nach den ersten schlammfahrten wird es weniger.
dafür ist das eloxal um welten widerstandsfähiger als eine pulverrung. wo ich schon uberall rumgeschramt bin und mir dachte "neeiin..." und dann war nachher nix zu sehen! am liebsten nie wieder was anderes!!

lieber schleifpapier als leuchtgelb am rahmen!   

/phil


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. September 2006)

Auf jeden Fall wird man mit der Farbe selbst im dunkelsten Dunkel gesehen ... Danke für die Bilder.

Ich muss ehlich sagen ... je öfter ich die neue Farbe vom Fritzz sehe, desto weniger gefällt es mir. Ist mir einfach doch zu aufdringlich und das bestätigt meine Befürchtung, das mir die neongelbe-Glow-in-the-Dark - Farbe (würde ich ein Rad in dieser Lackierung besitzen) nach 2 Wochen zu viel wäre. Gewagt von Cube, das muss man ihnen lassen.
Wenn diese Eloxaloberschicht sich wirklich glättet, dann ok ... das es wiederstandsfähiger ist, ist ja bekannt.


Die Tropfnasen der Lackierung vom Stereo am Oberrohr habt ihr gesehen, bzw. hat da jemand Bilder? Also ich das gesehen habe dachte ich mir nur "mein Gott, sowas als Werbung???". ...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (8. September 2006)

Mir sagt die *eloxierte* Farbe am Fritzz total zu - das gleiche Verfahren wurde/wird ja auch beim titanium am Stereo angewandt.  
Die "Tropf-Nasen" hab ich jedoch nicht gesehen, vielleicht, weil ich´s mir in dem ganzen Trubel auch nicht sooooo genau anschauen konnte.


----------



## ibislover (8. September 2006)

also dir tropnasen der lackierung sind bestimt nicht serie!  wahrscheinlich kurz vor knapp lackiert worden, wie für die bike üblich.

was mich noch ein wenig am fritzz stört, sind das 83er innenlager und die 150mm nabe hinten. wozu? für ein enduro/light-fr bike übertrieben, macht den hinterbau nur unnötig breit (manko für leute mit schuhgröße 45/46) und auch das breite innenlager kann beim touren zu knie- oder anderen problemen führen. a weng schwerer isses auch.
die konkurenz hat gleichwerige bikes im programm, die ebnsoviel wegstecken und haben diese "überdimensionierten" maße nicht. aber vielleicht bin ich da zu konservativ! 

zur farbe; ja die ist sehr gewagt. aber fürs nächste jahr gibt es einige hersteller die gewagte farbkombis haben. irgendwie ist alles sehr bunt geworden und ob das so angekommt, wird sich zeigen. mich schreckt es eher ab und man muss bei einigen marken fast schon die kosten für ein neues pulvern mit einplanen. 

bestes beispiel, der demo rahmen von speci im tatoo design. die meisten käufer dieses rahmens sind schon etwas älter und keine unter, anfang zwanzig jährigen mehr. ich stell mir gerade meinen händler vor, wie er einem mid 30er versucht die lackierung (und keine anodisierung mehr!) zu verkaufen/erklären....
das wird hart verdientes geld!  

greetz,
phil


----------



## Dot (8. September 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> gibt's auch ein Bild vom AMS 125? Kann überall nur das 100er finden.



Habe Bilder vom AMS 125 gemacht, komme aber erst wieder am Montag dran. Stelle sie dann rein.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. September 2006)

ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> also dir tropnasen der lackierung sind bestimt nicht serie!  wahrscheinlich kurz vor knapp lackiert worden, wie für die bike üblich.



Das wäre ja auch noch schöner ... Aber der Cubemitarbeiter mit dem ich palavert habe hatte mir auch gesagt "hektisch ... kurz vorher fertiggeworden"



> was mich noch ein wenig am fritzz stört, sind das 83er innenlager und die 150mm nabe hinten. wozu? für ein enduro/light-fr bike übertrieben, macht den hinterbau nur unnötig breit (manko für leute mit schuhgröße 45/46) und auch das breite innenlager kann beim touren zu knie- oder anderen problemen führen. a weng schwerer isses auch.
> die konkurenz hat gleichwerige bikes im programm, die ebnsoviel wegstecken und haben diese "überdimensionierten" maße nicht. aber vielleicht bin ich da zu konservativ!



Zu denen (bzgl. Schuhgrösse 45/46) muss ich mich wohl dazu zählen. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, es stört mich nicht im geringsten.
Durch das etwas breitere Innenlager (bei einer Körpergrösse von 190) habe ich einen sehr guten und stabil festen Stand auf dem Bike und kann den Hinterbau auch sehr gut um enge Kurven drücken.
Sicher hätte es auch ein 135mm Nabenmaß getan, aber zuviel ist ja bekanntlich nicht genug und weniger wäre selbstbetrug 



> zur farbe; ja die ist sehr gewagt. aber fürs nächste jahr gibt es einige hersteller die gewagte farbkombis haben. irgendwie ist alles sehr bunt geworden und ob das so angekommt, wird sich zeigen. mich schreckt es eher ab und man muss bei einigen marken fast schon die kosten für ein neues pulvern mit einplanen.
> 
> bestes beispiel, der demo rahmen von speci im tatoo design. die meisten käufer dieses rahmens sind schon etwas älter und keine unter, anfang zwanzig jährigen mehr. ich stell mir gerade meinen händler vor, wie er einem mid 30er versucht die lackierung (und keine anodisierung mehr!) zu verkaufen/erklären....
> das wird hart verdientes geld!
> ...



Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele Phil ... aber wenn der "hippe, punkig" gewordene Markt es verlangt ... um jeden Preis auffallen.

Ich kann mich mit den überdrehten Farben, gerade bei Specialized, nicht wirklich anfreunden. Aber das liegt wohl daran das ich schon immer jemand gewesen bin der klare, unauffällig dezente Linien favorisiert hat.
Aber mit Sicherheit wird man einige von den neuen Modellen in naher Zukunft rumfahren sehen....

Mein Händler tut mir auch schon leid ... er musste 2mal hinschauen als er das neue Fritzz gesehen hat ... und konnte es dann immer noch nicht glauben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (8. September 2006)

Die aktuellen Farben erinnern mich an die Surfsegel Anfang der 90er.
Zu dem neongrün und grau fehlen nur noch rosa und gelb, wie bei meinem ersten Segel.

Mir wird richtig nostalgisch ums Herz!!!


----------



## Cuberius (9. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ehlich sagen ... je öfter ich die neue Farbe vom Fritzz sehe, desto weniger gefällt es mir. Ist mir einfach doch zu aufdringlich und das bestätigt meine Befürchtung, das mir die neongelbe-Glow-in-the-Dark - Farbe (würde ich ein Rad in dieser Lackierung besitzen) nach 2 Wochen zu viel wäre.



Ich muß mich da jetzt auch anschließen.Als ich das Fritzz das erste Mal gesehen habe,dachte ich noch,daß das mit der Lackierung gut aussieht.Aber mittlerweile muß ich sagen,daß ich dran satt gesehen habe.Mir wäre es z.B. mit Schwarz statt Neon-Gelb lieber und wenn ich an meine alten Bikes denke,waren die alle schlicht und schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duschy (10. September 2006)

sorry,aber hat vielleicht jemand auch bilder vom xms gemacht?

mfg.
jürgen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

Hi Jürgen,

sorry, ich leider nicht. Aber vielleicht einige der anderen üblichen Verdächtigen ???!!!!???

Alex


----------



## duschy (10. September 2006)

servus alex,

vielleicht kannst du mir trotzdem weiter helfen.weißt du die farb combi vom xms und vom ams.

mfg.

jürgen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

Hi Jürgen,

hättest du jetzt gefragt welche Gabel-Bremsenkombi ... kein Thema die Preisliste mit den Ausstattungsvarianten habe ich da, aber leider stehen da nicht die verfügbaren Farben drauf.
Hier gibt es aber mal einige Bilder vom AMS, leider aber keine vom XMS:











Gruss

Alex


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (10. September 2006)

Was isn das für ne Bremse an dem schwarzen AMS Pro ?
Mich würden die Ausstungsvarianten fürs 2007er Ams Pro mal interresieren
kannst du die mal posten @Bonzai1982
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## mr proper (10. September 2006)

Mich würden auch infos über das 125er interresieren den Stereo is zwar ganz geil aber irgendwie doch nich so ganz mein ding, Lv wäöra mein absolutes Traum Bike vor allem da es da jetz auch in weiß gibt leider aber zu Teuer, ein BCR fänd ich auch noch ein kracher aber dan nur als 2.Bike.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

~CuBeLeR~ schrieb:
			
		

> Was isn das für ne Bremse an dem schwarzen AMS Pro ?



Hi,

das dürfte die Formula Oro K18 sein. Die wird in der Ausstattungsvariante mit der RS Reba Race U-Turn geliefert.



> Mich würden die Ausstungsvarianten fürs 2007er Ams Pro mal interresieren
> kannst du die mal posten @Bonzai1982
> Danke schon mal im vorraus



Aber sicher doch. Hier ist alles nachzulesen, incl. der Preise:









> Mich würden auch infos über das 125er interresieren den Stereo is zwar ganz geil aber irgendwie doch nich so ganz mein ding, *Lv* wäöra mein absolutes Traum Bike vor allem da es da jetz auch in weiß gibt leider aber zu Teuer, ein BCR fänd ich auch noch ein kracher aber dan nur als 2.Bike.



Entschuldige, was wäre dein Traumbike??? "LV"

Solltest du die Möglichkeit besitzen ein BCR 601 neu von Cube zu bekommen, dann lege bitte deine Quellen offen, denn das wird nicht mehr gebaut. Vielleicht hast du aber Glück und findest etwas beim grossen E oder ein Händler führt es noch als absolutes Auslaufmodell.
Ich wollte mir ja eigentlich auch ein BCR besorgen, nur war das Ende 2005 schon aus der Produktion genommen worden.
Im Endeffekt gut so, denn jetzt habe ich mein Fritzz und bin mehr als nur Glücklich 

(ach ja, falls noch jemand bewerten möchte, in meiner Signatur gibt es den Link zu dem geilen Stück  )

Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2006)

hab da auch mal ne frage zum stereo. gibt es das gute stück auch in "normalen" farben ?
die 2006 modelle gab/gibt es ja in gold-eloxiert und schwarz-silber, und als sondermodel auch in schwarz eloxiert, was ich am besten finde.
sind diese farb-varianten auch 2007 erhältlich, oder nur dieses weiß-neon farbene. dann hol ich mir definitiv ein anderes bike, bzw fahr mein ams pro weiter, da ich das neon ehrlich gesagt zum k..... finde.

dank im voraus für eure beiträge 

mfg sören


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da auch mal ne frage zum stereo. gibt es das gute stück auch in "normalen" farben ?
> die 2006 modelle gab/gibt es ja in gold-eloxiert und schwarz-silber, und als sondermodel auch in schwarz eloxiert, was ich am besten finde.


Hi Sören,


diese Farben werden weiterhin bestehen bleiben. Das Grün-Weisse ist nur der Topausstattung vorbehalten (auf Wunsch) und ist neu hinzugekommen. Quasi als Alternative für Leute, denen das bisherige zu "schlicht" gewesen ist.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2006)

hai bonzai, 
gibt es jetzt nur das gold und das schwarz-silber, oder wird auch das sondermodell in schwarz eloxiert ( wie das alte ams pro ) mit aufgenommen ?

v.g. 
sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

Hi Sören,

Gold, Schwarz Silber und dieses Neongelb-Weiss ... das werden die Farben für das Stereo sein. Sorry, da habe ich wohl zuviel mitzitiert. Schwarzeloxiert kann ich mich jetzt nicht entsinnen, das diese Farbe beim Stereo angewandt wird, aber korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege. Von den anderen weiss ich es sicher.


Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2006)

hallo bonzai, 
gab es bei ebay zu ersteigern . find ich megageil.
auktion ist am freitag ausgelaufen.


----------



## Bond007 (10. September 2006)

Es *muß* ein komplett schwarzes Stereo geben, da eine weibliche Person
auf unserer Samstags-Tour genau so eines hatte - gekauft wurde es vor ca. 4-5 Wochen.  
Hatte damals beim Händler, bevor ich mein goldenes erwarb, jedoch nur das schwarz-silberne Stereo gesehen, das komplett schwarze sagt mir allerdings viel besser zu.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2006)

und genau so eins WILL ich auch haben. mad max hat unter der rubrik "zeigt her eure cubes " sein schwarz eloxiertes stereo schon reingestellt.
meiner meinung nach ist diese farbvariante voll der hammer

v.g. 
sören


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

Ah jetzt ja ... im 2006er Katalog ist diese Farbvariante als Pearl Black angegeben .... aber ob es das jetzt auch noch gibt ...

Alex


----------



## mr proper (10. September 2006)

-Also ein Weißes LV is mein absolutes Traumbike aber zu teuer für mich 

- Dagegen bekomm ich bei meinem Händler gerad ein altes 2004rer Bcr das er hier absolut nich los wird und das zu nem Kampfpreis von 1500 eusen, leider sind beid Varianten mit einem mindest anschaffungs Preis von 1500Eu einfach nich drinn zur Zeit, da das Kapital einfach fehlt.
Das BCR würde dan auch nur als zweit- und spaß- Bike eingesetzt werden da ich ja sonst gar keine Changsen hab mit den CClern mit zu fahren. Und auch bei dem Angebot gefallen mir Gabel Schaltung Antrieb absolut und so würd ich dan da auch wieder investieren müssen. Das mein Händler mir bei dem Preis nich noch endgegen kommt sollte wohl klar sein den selbt wen ich zuschlagen würde bliebe es für ihn immernoch ein verlustgeschäft.

-als Kopromis kommt nu das 125er ins Spiel, wen ich noch meinen alten Ams Ramen verscheuer komm ich richtig günstig weg und brauch mir endlich kein all zu großen Kopp mehr machen das wens ma rupiger wird der Ramen die Beine breit macht.
Teile nehm ich einfach alles aus meinem jetzigem Ams Comp, was ja eigentlich mit 130er Revelation, stabielen Laufrädern, Ust Alberts 200er Schebe und Riserbar schon "All Montain" ausgelegt is nur halt alles an nem falschen Ramen.



Das 125er Ams wird doch hoffentlich nich nur mehr Federweg haben sondern auch Stabieler sein als das 100mm Modell. Allso das normale alte Ams is ja nu mal ein CC-Tour Bike (scheiß Leichtbau ) ab 50cm-80cm Drops (So nent man doch Kanten auf den Trails oder?), mehr fahr ich nich, aber das währ halt schon geil wen's das aushalten kann, den momentan trau ich meinem AMS comp sowas nich ganz zu

Ps danke für die Preislisten


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2006)

sorry bonzai, 
pearl black ist die schwarz-silberne variante. leider nicht die schwarz-eloxierte.

hast du ne idee wo man das gute stück herbekommt ?

sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2006)

hallo flo,

hast du das mädl mal gefragt, wo sie das stereo gekauft hatte ?
würd mich brennend interessieren.

dank im voraus 
sören


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2006)

> sorry bonzai,
> pearl black ist die schwarz-silberne variante. leider nicht die schwarz-eloxierte.




Achso, ja klar. Pearl Black/Alu Poliert .... 



> hast du ne idee wo man das gute stück herbekommt ?



Ich könnte dir meinen Dealer empfehlen. Der hat auch sehr gute Connections zu Cube und ist für jede Frage offen. Einfach mal hier anrufen und nach Heinz fragen.







> zu nem Kampfpreis von 1500 eusen .... da ich ja sonst gar keine Changsen hab mit den CClern mit zu fahren.



Das ist allerdings ein Kampfpreis. Aber auch für mich jetzt nach der Neuanschaffung nicht machbar....

Bzgl. CCler ... mein Kollege hat mit seinem 21kg Rocky Mountain RMX in voller DH-Montur einen dieser Sorte wärend einem Anstieg auf Geröll und Wurzeln versägt .... zwar war der Anstieg nicht lange, aber er war erster auf dem Gipfel 



> -als Kopromis kommt nu das 125er ins Spiel, wen ich noch meinen alten Ams Ramen verscheuer komm ich richtig günstig weg und brauch mir endlich kein all zu großen Kopp mehr machen das wens ma rupiger wird der Ramen die Beine breit macht.
> 
> Das 125er Ams wird doch hoffentlich nich nur mehr Federweg haben sondern auch Stabieler sein als das 100mm Modell. Allso das normale alte Ams is ja nu mal ein CC-Tour Bike (scheiß Leichtbau ) ab 50cm-80cm Drops (So nent man doch Kanten auf den Trails oder?), mehr fahr ich nich, aber das währ halt schon geil wen's das aushalten kann, den momentan trau ich meinem AMS comp sowas nich ganz zu



Prinzipiell brauchst du dir diesbezüglich bei der "Drophöhe" keine Gedanken machen. Ins Flat (ins Flache) sollten die Sprünge allerdings nicht vollführt werden.
Das AMS Pro ist schon ein klasse Bike und mit seinen 125mm hat es auch ordentliches Potenzial, aber Primär ist es auch nicht von Cube für sehr harte Action ausgelegt. Theoretisch sollte es bei mehr Federweg auch dementsprechend von der Stabilität angepasst worden sein. Aber ob die Rohrsätze jetzt etwas stärker sind als die des 100mm AMS kann ich dir nicht zu 100% sagen.
Ich weiss nur, das ich mit meinem XC Pro 2004 (130mm FW) 2 Jahre lang den Aufstieg vom Tourenfahrer bis jetzt zum Bikepark- und Bergabfetischisten vollzogen habe. Und es hält immer noch 

Also immer schön vorsichtig an solche Sachen rangehen. Dann hast du auch eine Weile was davon.



> Ps danke für die Preislisten



Definitiv kein Thema 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (10. September 2006)

im shop in frankfurt stehen so ganz schwarze stereos in verschiedenen größen

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Montimare-OHG-Bikeshop_id_8902__dId_70960_.htm


----------



## mr proper (10. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell brauchst du dir diesbezüglich bei der "Drophöhe" keine Gedanken machen. Ins Flat (ins Flache) sollten die Sprünge allerdings nicht vollführt werden.
> Das AMS Pro ist schon ein klasse Bike und mit seinen 125mm hat es auch ordentliches Potenzial, aber Primär ist es auch nicht von Cube für sehr harte Action ausgelegt. Theoretisch sollte es bei mehr Federweg auch dementsprechend von der Stabilität angepasst worden sein. Aber ob die Rohrsätze jetzt etwas stärker sind als die des 100mm AMS kann ich dir nicht zu 100% sagen.
> Ich weiss nur, das ich mit meinem XC Pro 2004 (130mm FW) 2 Jahre lang den Aufstieg vom Tourenfahrer bis jetzt zum Bikepark- und Bergabfetischisten vollzogen habe. Und es hält immer noch
> 
> ...


 Ich glaub mein Ams wird auch ordentlich von mir gef*ckt, fahr die Möre jetz schon seit 1,5Jahren, die halten trotz das sie eigentlich CC's sind ne ganze Menge aus. Binn aber weniger im Bikeparks und Co unterwegs und wen da solch Steinkante auf dem Naturtrail klafft gibt's dahinter immer nur Flät, nix mit irgend welchen Landezohnen. Dann hämmert's die Mühle schon ordentlich zusammen. Wie gesagt Passiert is noch nichts aber möcht nich wissen was passiert wen ich ma schief Lande und nichts mit meinem Körper mitfedern kann, denke dan is Schluß mit lustig deswegen brauch ich irgend nen mittelding zwischen Ams und Bcr das ich mit dem 125er trotzdem noch vorsichtig sein muß is klar.
Aber man hat dan doch nich mehr solch schlechtes gewissen, auserdem sind 2,5cm mehr Federweg ein riesen unterschied dachte ich hätt 4cm mehr als ich fon der 100mm Duke auf die 130mm Revelation umgestiegen bin das gleiche erhof ich mir dan auch hinten.
Naja man wird sehen vieleicht jibts die ja eh erst wieder Spätsommer 2007 
Gn8


----------



## Bierkiste (11. September 2006)

So, hab mir letztes WE den Stereo-Rahmenkit in Polizeifarbe + extra Minute mit 140mm FW bestellt.

Soll Dezember ausgeliefert werden, bin ja mal echt gespannt!  


Danach ist das GF cake 'nur' noch Eisdielenrad  



Ride+smile
Sascha


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ... dann hoffe ich mal das Cube diesmal die Lieferversprechung einhalten kann und keine Zuliefererprobleme mehr auftreten.
Und natürlich erwarten wir dann Bilder von dir und deinem Bike ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (12. September 2006)

um auf die farben zurück zu kommen: ja, es gibt komplett schwarze stereos 
ich hatte meins damals auch in gold bestellt, weil mich die aluoptik der anderen lackierung gestört hat. zum schwarzen bin ich eher durch zufall gekommen, weil die goldenen noch ewige lieferzeit gehabt hätten, mir war bis dahin auch noch ned klar, dass es schwarze stereos gibt 
naja, jedenfalls is die farbe echt geil und durch die eloxierung auch schön robust 
aber ob das jetzt ne "special edition" oder ne ofizielle 07er farbe is, kann ich auch nich genau sagen. aber bei cube gabs ja das schon öfter, zb die ams mit silberner wippe oder diverse sonderlackierungen...
für die, die es interessiert: fragt doch einfach mal beim cubehändler nach, die müssten eigentlich bescheid wissen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. September 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> um auf die farben zurück zu kommen: ja, es gibt komplett schwarze stereos
> ich hatte meins damals auch in gold bestellt, weil mich die aluoptik der anderen lackierung gestört hat. zum schwarzen bin ich eher durch zufall gekommen, weil die goldenen noch ewige lieferzeit gehabt hätten, mir war bis dahin auch noch ned klar, dass es schwarze stereos gibt
> naja, jedenfalls is die farbe echt geil und durch die eloxierung auch schön robust
> aber ob das jetzt ne "special edition" oder ne ofizielle 07er farbe is, kann ich auch nich genau sagen. aber bei cube gabs ja das schon öfter, zb die ams mit silberner wippe oder diverse sonderlackierungen...
> für die, die es interessiert: fragt doch einfach mal beim cubehändler nach, die müssten eigentlich bescheid wissen



Fundierte Infos eines ehemals Watenden 
Dankeschön ...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2006)

ich werd echt noch voll affig. hab mich megamäßig in das schwarz eloxierte stereo verknallt. wache nachts dauernd auf, und muß andauernd an das schwarze etwas  denken.
kann mir denn keiner händler nennen, die ich anmailen kann ???
ich brauch eure hilfe.

@ bonzai - kann dich langsam echt verstehen mit deinem fritzz. werde auch langsam verrückt )


----------



## MTB-Max (12. September 2006)

wie gesagt, vielleicht mal bei cube direkt anrufen oder vielleicht kann sebastian mal was dazu sagen, wär toll


----------



## marty7 (12. September 2006)

Hallo ihr lieben!

Das Stereo in voll-Schwarz ist offiziell eine 2007er Variante, wurde nur wegen Probs bei der Titaneloxierung  mitgefertigt, da schwarz der Lackierer schon kann und Standardfarbe bei Cube ist!

Grüße

Marty


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. September 2006)

@ marty 7

wenn das wahr ist, renn ich noch heute zum händler und bestell das teil  .
))))))))))))))))))))))))

danke 

l.g. 
sören


----------



## 4x4 (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

bin neu hier, hab aber schon eine Weile mitgelesen.
Ich habe mir am 08.09.2006 das Stereo "Louise/Talas x" in matt schwarz (schwarz anodisiert) bestellt, 
nachdem ich mich auch im Laden nicht mehr davon losreißen konnte.
Die Farbe, bzw Oberfläche hat mich voll überzeugt. 
Das Rad, dass im Laden hing war aber noch ein 2006er.
Listenpreis für das 2007er wie ich es bestellt habe jetzt 2699,00.
Schade, dass die Cube-HP nicht auf dem neuen Stand ist.

Die Alternative war für mich ein Simplon Lexx auch in mattschwarz.
Aber die Oberfläche war rauh wie Sandpapier. Läßt sich bestimmt schlecht sauberhalten. 

Das 2007er Modell Stereo ist laut Cube ab Oktober 06 lieferbar.
Mit allen 2007er Komponenten!!!!!!!!

Bin gespannt ob sich dieser Termin auch so rauszögert wie von 2005/2006.
Die Rahmen dürften ja jetzt nicht mehr das Problem sein.

Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. September 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd echt noch voll affig. hab mich megamäßig in das schwarz eloxierte stereo verknallt. wache nachts dauernd auf, und muß andauernd an das schwarze etwas  denken.
> kann mir denn keiner händler nennen, die ich anmailen kann ???
> ich brauch eure hilfe.



Da freut sich doch deine Frau wenn du von ihrem kleinen Schwarzen träumst .... 



> @ bonzai - kann dich langsam echt verstehen mit deinem fritzz. werde auch langsam verrückt )



Na dann willkommen im Club ... wobei ich muss sagen, die letzten Therapiestunden (in Form von Ausfahrten mit dem Fritzz) schlagen an und ich komme so langsam auf ein geordnetes Mittelmass an Normalität zurück ... soweit man bei uns Bikern von Normalität sprechen kann 


Dann hau rein Sören und geh ein Bike kaufen .... ich will dann Bilder sehen.

@Reinhard: Ich glaube eine nochmalige derart heftige Verzögerung kann Cube und will/wird Cube sich nciht erlauben können.
Die Zuliefererproblematik hat sich ja gelöst, die Rahmen werden gebaut ... jetzt hängt es dann also nur noch von den Teileherstellern ab wie schnell die ihre 2007er Parts an die Bikefirmen ausliefern (können).

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frei und unterstelle Cube die Möglichkeit diesen Termin einzuhalten.
Ich hoffe es wirklich für jeden angehenden Cubefahrer ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wobei ich muss sagen, die letzten Therapiestunden (in Form von Ausfahrten mit dem Fritzz) schlagen an und ich komme so langsam auf ein geordnetes Mittelmass an Normalität zurück ... soweit man bei uns Bikern von Normalität sprechen kann


kann ich noch nicht behaupten. seit sonntag fang ich an zu erahnen was man mit dem stereo
berauf alles raufkommt. mit dem hardtail haett ich das alles geschoben....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich noch nicht behaupten. seit sonntag fang ich an zu erahnen was man mit dem stereo
> berauf alles raufkommt. mit dem hardtail haett ich das alles geschoben....



Meine Aussage hat sich ja auch um Himmels Willen nicht auf ein Nachlassen des Glücksgefühls bei herrlichen Abfahrten bezogen ... da werde ich wohl unheilbar bleiben und immer wieder mit einem Grinsen vom Bike steigen (da habe ich mich mal wieder unglücklich ausgedrückt) 

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und immer wieder mit einem Grinsen vom Bike steigen


aber das sieht man ja mit deinem helm zum glueck nicht so gut


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. September 2006)

Dezentes Understatment ... da hast du recht. Man kann sich immer noch wie ein Kind aufführen und keiner kriegt es mit 


Aber der Helm war bitter nötig ...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (13. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab mich jetzt hier ein wenig eingelesen.
Jetzt hab ich allerdings mal ne Frage und zwar zwecks der Lieferzeit von Cube.
Wie lange müsste ich theoretisch warten, wenn ich mir morgen ein Bike bestellen würde.
Das kommt doch sicherlich auch auf die verschiedensten Komponenten an, oder?
Is zwar alles ein wenig offtopic, doch ich bitte um Gnade


----------



## 4x4 (13. September 2006)

Bei meinem 22" Stereo 2007 wurde mir ca. 5 Wochen (Okt.) gesagt.
Die Händler haben eine Liste mit möglichen Lieferzeiten je nach Typ
und Ausstattung.

Ein 22"er in schwarz, Modell 2006 Stereo war z.B. gar nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

22"????
wie gross bist du denn?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. September 2006)

Das wäre jetzt auch meine Frage gewesen ... Alter Schwede.

Bzgl. den Lieferzeiten ... ich enthalte mich 
(aber es sollte nciht mehr zu grossartigen Verzögerungen kommen)

Alex


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. den Lieferzeiten ... ich enthalte mich
> (aber es sollte nciht mehr zu grossartigen Verzögerungen kommen)


das sollte es bei uns ja auch nicht  

noch zur groesse: ich bin 1.87 und da ist das 20er schon eher gross. irgendwo muessen die
130mm federweg halt auch hin.


----------



## Bond007 (13. September 2006)

...so hab vorhin mein *1. Veränderungs-Teil* an meinem Stereo verbaut - den HOPE-Vorbau inkl. der Vision-Leuchte - ich sag´s euch, mit dem *gold* schaut das Stereo sooooooooooowas von geil aus...da freu ich mich schon auf ein paar weitere, _goldige_ Teile!!!!!!
    
Was die Steigfähigkeit anbelangt - da kann ich mich nur *Alex & Franz* mit anschließen, mit dem Scott ging da vieles nimmer!


----------



## 4x4 (13. September 2006)

Bin 191 cm und auf dem 20" probegefahren.
Die Sattelstütze war sehr weit rausgezogen.
Vielleicht liegts an der Beinlänge, hab ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

4x4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin 191 cm und auf dem 20" probegefahren.
> Die Sattelstütze war sehr weit rausgezogen.
> Vielleicht liegts an der Beinlänge, hab ich nicht gemessen.


was ist sehr weit? die dinger sind schon fuer etwas groesseren auszug gedacht. meine
ist normal auf der 6cm marke. groesser als 20" wuerd ich nicht fahren wollen. das kann
deftig weh tun....


----------



## 4x4 (13. September 2006)

Also, hab nachgemessen: ca. 94 cm Beinlänge bis in den Schritt.
Bin jetzt zwar nich der Profi,
mein altes MB ist ein Scott comp pro-Titan, völlig ungefedert 22" ca. 10 kg.
Somit bewege ich mich sowieso auf neuen Pfaden.

Die sichtbare Sattelrohrlänge hab ich nicht nachgemessen, aber es sah unproportional aus.

Ich kenne die Formel Beinlänge x o,57 = in meinem Fall 53,6 cm.
22" sind 55,8 und 20" nur 50,8. 
21" wäre wohl richtig. Aber 50,8 ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein.
Vom Gewicht her hätte ich nichts gegen 2" weniger.

Sorry für den etwas abdriftenden Fred.

Gruß,
Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. September 2006)

hab gestern nochmal nachgemessen: ich fahr die stuetze mit 20cm auszug.

was deine geodaten betrifft: http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan/bike.html
das rechendings war mal in der bike, nur hat mich das papierzeugs irgendwann so genervt,
dass ich's programmiert hab.
massgeblich ist uebrigens die oberrohrlaenge, nicht die rahmenhoehe! letztere kannst du naemlich
mit der sattelstuetze variieren, erstere ist allenfalls mit der vorbaulaenge korrigierbar, was
aber wieder einfluesse auf's fahrverhalten hat.

hab uebrigens 92 schritthoehe......
ich denke, dass der 20" genau passt. du nimmst dir die haelfte vom spass mit dem 22er


----------



## 4x4 (14. September 2006)

Moin Franz,

danke für das Programm.
Meine Daten hab ich sofort eingegeben.
Hier das Ergebnis:

Sitzlänge  747mm  
Vorbaulänge 140mm  
Oberrohrlänge  607mm  
Steuerrohrlänge  155mm   
Sitzrohrlänge  565mm  
22,2 zoll  

Bin ich jetzt schon behindert?

Natürlich könnte ich das Rad noch umbestellen, aber ich werd`s lassen.
Die Sattelstütze war schätzungsweise um die 30 cm rausgezogen
was schon komisch aussah.
Bin auch nicht grade der Freerider.
Fahr eher Marathon.

Noch mal Danke für die Tipps,
Reinhard


----------



## fatz (14. September 2006)

dann wird's mit 22" schon passen. 
das mit dem freerider war ich auch nicht......

nur so aus neugierde: was hast du als verwendung angeklickt?


----------



## AFX (14. September 2006)

@ fatz:

extrem cooles programmchen


----------



## 4x4 (14. September 2006)

Cross Country


----------



## fatz (14. September 2006)

AFX schrieb:
			
		

> @ fatz:
> extrem cooles programmchen


danke. war auch eine sch...arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (14. September 2006)

@ Bonzai:

Welche Rahmengröße hast du bei deinem Fritzz
genommen (bei welche Körpergröße natürlich)?

Ich bin vorhin auf einem 18 er gefahren, und bei zum Bergaufkurbeln optimaler Sattelhöhe, scheine ich sehr stark von hinten zu treten.

Ich tendiere also eher zum größeren Rahmen.

Gerrit


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. September 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bonzai:
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du bei deinem Fritzz
> genommen (bei welche Körpergröße natürlich)?
> ...


Hi Gerrit,

ich bin bescheidene 1,89m gross und habe mich für die Rahmengrösse M entschieden.

Für mich stand bei dem Bike aber von Anfang an nicht das Bergauffahren im Vordergrund. Sondern eher eine spielerische Grösse zu haben wodurch ich das Bike sehr gut um enge Kurven drücken kann und auch in der Luft gut zu handeln ist.

Ich habe mich allerdings bei der Auffahrt auf den Altissimo am Gardasee sehr wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt, mal abgesehen von der Steigung und der daraus  resultierenden Anstrengung.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, man hat ein wenig das Gefühl von hinten zu treten, da ja die Geometrie auch auf Bewegungsfreiheit und Singletrailaction ausgelegt ist was ein abfallendes Oberrohr zur Folge hat.

Aber wie gesagt, ich sitze sehr bequem auf dem Bike, bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze und komme Berghoch (wenn es denn durch eigene Muskelkraft geschehen soll) sehr gut vorwärts.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (14. September 2006)

Danke Alex

Ich dachte das das von hinten treten daher kommt, dass ich die Sattelstütze bei dem flachen Sitzrohrwinkel zu weit rausgezogen hatte und so der Sattel zu weit hinter das Tretlager wandert.

Mein Einsatzbereich sollte auch eher richtung All-Mountain gehen und nur ab und zu mal ein Bikeparkeinsatz. 

Ich bin 1,86 lang.

Das 20 Zoll Modell konnte ich leider nicht testen.

Gerrit


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. September 2006)

Hier habe ich ein Bild von meiner Sattelstützenposition, als es den Altissimo hoch ging:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/13467/DSCF8741.jpg
(Hier Tramalzo)
Leider aus der Sicht gesehen nicht die beste Perspektive, aber man erkennt schon ganz gut wie weit ich die Stütze rausgezogen habe.

Wenn du natürlich hauptsächlich Touren mit dem Bike fahren willst, dann ist 20" sicher angenehmer.

Mein XC Pro zum Beispiel fahre ich in 20" und auch ein paar mal Bikepark hat es überlebt. Allerdings habe ich mir da schon ein kleineres und wendigeres Bike gewünscht.
Aber zum Touren fahren, bei meiner Körpergrösse, passt das bestens.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (14. September 2006)

Das hat jetzt geholfen, ich denke ich bestelle mir das größere.

Das Oberrohr ist nur einen cm länger, genau wie der Radstand.

Obwohl ich das Silber schick finde, werde ich mir das grau grüne leisten, da ich denke, dass die Rock Shox Gabel mit dem 2 Step sinnvoller ist, als das eta an der AM und das Talas nervt mit ewiger Kurbelei an einem schwer zu greifenden Hebel. Die 66 ist natürlich auch eine feiste Gabel aber außerhalb des Budgets

mfg

Gerrit


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. September 2006)

Die 66 ist auch wirklich nur bedingt (eher weniger) Tourentauglich, denn eine DH-FR Gabel.

Wenn du dir aber das grau grüne Fritzz nur wegen der Ausstattung holen möchtest, versuche doch mal mit deinem Händler zu reden ob er dir nicht ein 2006er Fritzz + 2007er RS Gabel verkauft?

Ansonsten hau rein und lass uns bei Zeit ein paar Bilder von dir und deinem Würfel sehen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (14. September 2006)

Das dauert noch.

Ausgeliefert soll ab November, das bedeutet:
wenn alles gut läuft, liegt das bike unterm Weihnachtsbaum.   

Montag wird bestellt!!!

mfg 

Gerrit


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. September 2006)

Dann braucht es aber einen grossen Weihnachtsbaum bei 20" .... 

Sind ja theoretisch "nur" noch 2-3 Monate....

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (14. September 2006)

So eine Zwischengröße wie beim Ransom in 19 ist glaube ich der beste Kompromiss, das müsste mit allen Längen zwischen dem 18 und 20 zoll Fritzz liegen.


----------



## gerrit981 (18. September 2006)

So, das war es.

Cube Fritzz 2007 18 Zoll in der Hayes Ausstattung ist bestellt  

Ich hab doch den kleineren Rahmen genommen

Die Beinfreiheit ist wesentlich besser.

Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, das die Lieferzeit einigermaßen eingehalten wird, sonst  und :kotz: gleichzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (18. September 2006)

Jibs den schon irgendwas zu erfahren über das neue Ams125?
Kann ja sein das in irgend welchen Zeitungen was steht (ich lese die schon lang nich mehr nur ma im shop durchblättern). Oder im Netz wird irgend was drüber gefunden.
Allso wen da irgendwo Infos bzw Bilder gesichtet werden bitte bescheit geben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. September 2006)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich warte auf deine ersten Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte ....


Alex


----------



## 2wheels (19. September 2006)

hallo!

letztes jahr um diese zeit hatte ich bereits ein druckfrisches cube-prospekt in meinen händen und die neuen modelle waren bereits online!

nachdem ich drauf und dran bin mir 2 cubes zu kaufen werde ich schön langsam etwas nervös...

daher meine frage: weiß irgendjemand, wann endlich die 2007er modelle auf der cube-homepage veröffentlicht werden  

grüße max.


----------



## LTD Team (19. September 2006)

nal ne frage, und bitte nicht hauen weils ne RR frage ist   

kann mir jemand sagen ob das cube attempt auch im nächsten jahr im schicken blau kommt ?


----------



## r19andre (20. September 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> nal ne frage, und bitte nicht hauen weils ne RR frage ist
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob das cube attempt auch im nächsten jahr im schicken blau kommt ?



Hi,
leider nicht, aber es kommt in einem richtig schönen weiß.
Preis liegt bei  1149,-

Ab Nov. vorraussichtlich zu kriegen.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## LTD Team (20. September 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider nicht, aber es kommt in einem richtig schönen weiß.
> Preis liegt bei  1149,-
> 
> ...



verdammt   

dann muss ich wohl schauen ob ich das 06er modell im nächsten jahr irgendwo bekomme


----------



## kumic (28. September 2006)

Hi,
@2wheels Max: 2007 wird es das Elite(ALU) in dem Sinn nimmer geben. Dafür gibt es ein Carbon Hardtail. Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es das Reaction in schwarz matt, ähnlich wie bisher. Das Reaction rückt an die Stelle des Elite.
@numinisflo: Bitte bedenk, dass es sich oft um Prototypen oder Vorserien auf der Messe handelt. Und dass diese dann etwas schlechtere Qualität haben, da "per Hand" "bemalt", solltest du schon zugestehen. Denn ich hab bisher immer sehr gute Qualität bei meinen CUBES bekommen.


----------



## BigBlockV8 (28. September 2006)

So, jet werd ich mal aktiver!

Halte bereits seit 2 Wochen den neuen Cube 2007 Prospekt in den Händen und muss sagen dass die Farbgebung der neuen Bikes echt gelungen ist. 

Ist es realistisch jetzt ein Cube Fritzzz 2006 für um die 2000 Euro zu ergattern?
Mein Händler hat noch eins für 2250. 

Gibt es eigentlich gravierende Unterschiede bei den verbauten Parts zwischen 2006 und 2007 ( ich denke da an die AMS Modelle ) ?


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

Frage: wie viel wird der neue Cube Elite HPC Rahmen wiegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Oktober 2006)

BigBlockV8 schrieb:


> So, jet werd ich mal aktiver!
> 
> Halte bereits seit 2 Wochen den neuen Cube 2007 Prospekt in den Händen und muss sagen dass die Farbgebung der neuen Bikes echt gelungen ist.
> 
> ...




Hi,

bis auf die Gabelvariante ist alles beim Alten geblieben (abgesehen von der Farbgebung).
Evtl. kannst du deinem Händler noch ein wenig Zubehör für Umme aus der Tasche leiern ... das würde sich dann evtl. auch rechnen.
Aber ein schneller Preisverfall ist realistisch ...

Alex


----------



## Hjoerch (3. Oktober 2006)

Bei dem bisherigen AMS FR fand ich es sehr beruhigend, dass der Umlenkhebel/Schwinge von den Hinterbaustreben jeweils beidseits der Bolzenaufnahme umschlossen wird.Ich denke das ist steifer, als das Prinzip "einseitiger" Lagerung. Nun scheint das beidseitige Design beim 125 er aufgegeben worden sein. Oder ? hat jemand schon das Modell "live" gesehen und kann was dazu sagen? Versteht mich überhaupt jemand............Wo bin ich ...........


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Oktober 2006)

... gerade erst aus dem Koma erwacht ??? 

Ich kann mir denken was du meinst, schau mal auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads, da sind ein paar Bilder bzw. Verlinkungen zu Bildern der aktuellen Cube Modelle. Dort siehst du, dass die Schwinge nur noch einseitig gelagert ist, nicht mehr beidseitig.

Geh wieder schlafen ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Roughneck (5. Oktober 2006)

www.rider-store.de

dort findet ihr fotos der neuen Cube-Bikes!


----------



## janosch- (31. Oktober 2006)

weiss wer, in welchen Farben â ausser schwarz â das Reaction 2007 
noch angeboten wird? gibts schon irgendwo Bilder?

habe schon alles abgesucht... auch die zuvor in diesem Thread
gepostete Galerie... und nur das Schwarze gesehen.

danke.


----------



## r19andre (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
gibts noch in einem titanium elox.
Sieht auch sehr geil aus.

Andre

PS.gibts aber nur mit der K18 Ausstatung. schwarz in allen Varianten.Preis 1499,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (31. Oktober 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibts noch in einem titanium elox.
> Sieht auch sehr geil aus.



hört sich gut an! 
da ich eh nur einen rahmen suche, macht das
mit der ausstattung erstmal nix. danke!


----------

